# ACA... Going bottoms up!!!



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/insuranc ... id=DELLDHP



> Collapsing Obamacare co-ops signal big trouble to come
> 
> A key piece of the Obama administration's plan to control the health insurance market is in a state of collapse. With it will go the philosophical underpinning of big government solutions to private-sector problems--and that will pose a core question for voters in the upcoming national elections.
> 
> ...


I think I said this about a million times back when this was debated. The CO-OP's or a government plan couldn't keep prices low with out subsidies from tax payers. Yet any Dem in office I spoke with said I was wrong and there would be no raiding of public funds or new taxes. This would all be self sufficient. I guess someone in the insurance industry really knew more than an elected official..... :beer: Im a glad that elected officials listen to the people in their districts.... uke:

Also I was watching a TV show last night (Drugs Inc. on Nat Geo), they had a meth lab explosion victim on there in the intensive care unit. The doctor said that this one victim will cost over $1,000,000 to nurse back to health. He also said that his hospital had over $300,000,000 in "free" coverage to people with out insurance. How do you think hospital pays for this.... they charge extra to insurance companies. Which in turn raises premiums. This isn't rocket science and is common sense people.


----------

